

Running Groupon or Living Social Deal Leads to 10% Decrease in Yelp Rating - ssclafani
http://www.launch.is/blog/running-groupon-or-living-social-deal-leads-to-10-decrease-i.html

======
geoffclapp
The reply from LivingSocial is disappointing; the defense of the issue as
"well, you don't know what we know" may be true, but doesn't make much sense
on the surface. How can that be good for a company, given the buying public
doesn't know those things either?

A more reasonable response, that would have been more believable, would have
been something like "We have read the studies and want to work with the
researchers to share our data on retention, engagement, and (whatever), as we
think there are pieces of this complex problem missing from the analysis" -
even better, point out if the researchers didn't reach out to them.

After the Groupon fiasco, both companies need to embrace a more open,
transparent process (and communication style) if they want to change the
perception of their market space.

